# Secret coffee corner



## sls (Jan 20, 2018)

Another new kitchen thread, the wife insisted the coffee machine be hidden away, so it got its own little corner. Did this last year when the Eureka single doser was just released, and upgraded to a Lelit Bianca. The shelf inside machines are sitting on the same stone as the kitchen worktops, so I can make as much mess as I like. The rather nasty movement-sensitive spotlights are about to be replaced with a nice steel thing that is on a slow boat from China.

While at it, my cabinetmaker "upscaled" a filing cabinet I found in an auction into something more practical.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazing. Would be nice to see it all with the lights on.


----------

